# Driving to Muscat for the weekend... Doable?



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello,

We have a colleague over from Canada for a couple of weeks, and he's suggested we hire a car this weekend and drive to Muscat, Oman.

Will be pretty much a road trip - getting up really early on friday morning, spending the day driving over to a hotel in Muscat, then spend the evening and the following morning looking round the city a bit and then driving back.

Is that realistic? How long will it take to drive there from Doobie?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Piece of piss, decent road,make sure you take your passports...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Depending where you are in Dubai- its about 4 - 5 hour drive ( not including time at border crossing)


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Depending where you are in Dubai- its about 4 - 5 hour drive ( not including time at border crossing)


I'm in Discovery Gardens and can get out pretty early in the morning, will just have to go easy at Barasti the night before..

What's the way to go via Fujairah and then along the coast through Shinas, Sohar, etc to Muscat? Or would you go via Hatta or another route?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hatta. The customs are easier,

FACT


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nomadic said:


> I'm in Discovery Gardens and can get out pretty early in the morning, will just have to go easy at Barasti the night before..
> 
> What's the way to go via Fujairah and then along the coast through Shinas, Sohar, etc to Muscat? Or would you go via Hatta or another route?
> 
> Thanks


Go via Hatta mate, Watch out on some of the roads though as they have speed bumps where you don't expect them.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I really want to get out and drive around but i'm too nervous that i will get lost in the desert :/

are the roads really that reliable and is it easy to find your way?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

alli said:


> I really want to get out and drive around but i'm too nervous that i will get lost in the desert :/
> 
> are the roads really that reliable and is it easy to find your way?


Very, very easy to get to Hatta if you havent been Ali.
Its ll sign posted.

You could spend the day at Hatta Fort..or keep driving and cross into Oman.

Muscat is a few hours drive, but a quick weekend away out of UAE, we head to Sohar Beach Hotel ( 1/2 way to Muscat).
Nothing flash, but clean.

You can also head to Big Red one afternoon and watch all the cars/bikes try + climb the hill- again- its on a main road ( well posted- on the way to Hatta)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alli said:


> I really want to get out and drive around but i'm too nervous that i will get lost in the desert :/
> 
> are the roads really that reliable and is it easy to find your way?


Don't be such a wimp


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alli said:


> I really want to get out and drive around but i'm too nervous that i will get lost in the desert :/
> 
> are the roads really that reliable and is it easy to find your way?


You don't drive across a desert. They do have roads! 

Frankly the road from Hatta to Muscat is rather long & boring. There are few places to stop and after an hour or so you will have had enough. Having driven it a couple of times, I prefer to fly.

Facts: There are some 'interesting' roundabout in Muscat and surrounding area. Clearly a bizarre municipality project. Aong the main road you will see lots of crenellated bus shelters, but Oman does not have a public bus service.

Muscat itself is a lovely city and the Omanis are friendly people. Mutra Souk is worth a walk around as it is very old with loads of alleyways. You can get Omani silver, but there is a LOT of tat too.

Be patient at the Hatta crossing as it is a stupid system, forever having to stop at different places with for stamps & paperwork. Note that you are not supposd to take alcohol over the border and your car _may_ be searched.

-


----------

